# Painting fake background



## Dutchy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm on the painting stage of my fake background but I've got no artistic bones in my body has anyone got any good links on painting them. I know about dry brushing and ive heard people using spray bottles but I'm unsure of where to start i think ill put a base coat down first but then what do I do?? Any help appreciated


----------



## Gruni (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a good look through this site... reptile terrarium rock wall background


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Have a good look through this site... reptile terrarium rock wall background



Ill have squiz tar gruni ya started painting yours yet?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 29, 2013)

No just finished rendering today and I need to give it a few days to dry as this coat is quite thick. Besides my wife is doing the painting side of things so she'll start that next week I think.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha yeh my miso wants to paint mine but she's got this whole desert thing stuck in her head but I'm thinking of going a more bush rock not as many yellows and reds but greys and blacks a bit of green I reckon it would look good wit and ackie in there


----------



## Gruni (Jan 29, 2013)

Kath and I agreed on what we are trying for and she used to do good work when we did our minatures and scenery for Warhammer 40k so I know she'll do a great job.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 29, 2013)

Google "Becky wheeler"  great inspiration - her videos will never win an Oscar but they're informative !


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 31, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Google "Becky wheeler"  great inspiration - her videos will never win an Oscar but they're informative !



Thanks mum ill do that ( that's my new nick name for you jaxs since your the godmother of DIY and always look after us when we're stuck)


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic LOL, i've got to change my status now !!!!

Look under my name Dutchy, ......... just for you :lol:


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha thanks mum I might start a thread now to spread the word


----------

